# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Iva Auto

## Cosimo

Salve a tutti, vorrei una vs. conferma sul seguente quesito: 
Due giorni fa è arrivata la notizia  della detrazione IVA auto al 40%... Nel mio caso lazienda ha preso in leasing degli autocarri considerati autovetture. Ora con lentrata in vigore della detrazione Iva al 40%, mi sarà consentito di detrarre quella parte di Iva? Vale sia per lIVA sui canoni leasing che per tutte le altre spese? Inoltre, la norma è retroattiva?  :Confused:   
Grazie per la vostra cortesia!
Cosimo.

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti, vorrei una vs. conferma sul seguente quesito: 
> Due giorni fa è arrivata la notizia  della detrazione IVA auto al 40%... Nel mio caso l’azienda ha preso in leasing degli autocarri considerati autovetture. Ora con l’entrata in vigore della detrazione Iva al 40%, mi sarà consentito di detrarre quella parte di Iva? Vale sia per l’IVA sui canoni leasing che per tutte le altre spese? Inoltre, la norma è retroattiva?  
> Grazie per la vostra cortesia!
> Cosimo.

  Avremo certezze soltanto dopo la pubblicazione del decreto ministeriale
Ciao

----------


## Cosimo

> Avremo certezze soltanto dopo la pubblicazione del decreto ministeriale
> Ciao

  Salve a tutti, vi ripropongo la domanda:  
Bisogna ancora attendere un provvedimento di recepimento, oppure la norma è già applicabile?  :Confused:

----------


## vincenzo0

la detrazione iva del 40% sulle autovetture é già applicabile, per le motivazioni si vedano le novità fiscali giornaliere (per abbonati) curate da V.D'Andò.
Inoltre, é imminente la pubblicazione su questo Sito di un articolo, sempre di D'Andò, che riepiloga tutte le novità in materia fiscale sulle auto, anche alla luce del Decreto c.d. Tesoretto.

----------


## roby

> la detrazione iva del 40% sulle autovetture é già applicabile, per le motivazioni si vedano le novità fiscali giornaliere (per abbonati) curate da V.D'Andò.
> Inoltre, é imminente la pubblicazione su questo Sito di un articolo, sempre di D'Andò, che riepiloga tutte le novità in materia fiscale sulle auto, anche alla luce del Decreto c.d. Tesoretto.

  L'articolo è pubblicato: http://www.commercialistatelematico.com/dando.html

----------

